

An Erlang Postgres driver: refurbishing open source - davidw
http://journal.dedasys.com/2014/04/27/an-erlang-postgres-driver-refurbishing-open-source/

======
saurik
Doh! Yesterday, I was rather content with the decision to use a different
driver from Semiocast[1], but now I guess I actually have to evaluate this new
epgsql work to see how it compares :(. (Yeah, I imagine this is a rather
awkward kind of response to this kind of work ;P... like, I'm glad to see
PostgreSQL on Erlang getting some love, but at least with epgsql in the "semi-
dead" state it was easy to not have to evaluate it ;P.)

[1]: [https://github.com/semiocast/pgsql](https://github.com/semiocast/pgsql)

(I have now posted this comparison question to the new mailing list[2]. I must
say it is incredibly refreshing to see someone appreciate the importance of
mailing lists over the "fork it in public, make some changes, and likely never
tell anyone: my work here is done, if they want to merge it I guess that's now
their job" style of interaction that GitHub seems to be training the new
generation of open source programmers :D.)

[2]:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/epgsql/gd5-NWib_iY](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/epgsql/gd5-NWib_iY)

~~~
davidw
Yeah, I'm familiar with that other driver, and it looks like good work, so you
should be ok with it! We were already using the 'mabrek' fork of epgsql in
Chicago Boss, which is why it was worthwhile to invest some time in the
project. I'm not honestly sure how the two compare, but I know we're not the
only ones invested in the epgsql codebase.

------
hibbelig
Yes, coordination is important, too. Well done.

